# Tulsa FT



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone know what's doing in Tulsa? How's the weather? Derby call backs?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know my husband's dog Danger Ranger won the Derby - handled by Mark Edwards....yipppeee!!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats David ???


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow!!! Good going to Mark and Ranger!!!*



You too David.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats David(and Lainee) on Ranger's Derby win!!!

Tim


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratz Laninee & husband! Hope Bullet does as well in the Open.

If you hear anymore news: other Derby placements & Open status--please let us know.

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

They have 2 more dogs to run in the Open for the first series.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news about Ranger!! Bet there is some celebrating going on tonight!!

Andy


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I heard that Mark Edwards took 1st with my boy Ranger, and 2nd with Brandon Walls dog Bama


Congrats to Mark and Brandon


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

From FindRetrievers.com twitter:

Tulsa Retriever Club Derby placements: 16, 24, 3, 7, rj 9, jams 11, 19,18, 21, 25, 26 _3 hours ago reply _

Tulsa Am callbacks: 1, 3, 8-10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 20, 24-26, 28, 29, 34-36, 38-41, 44-52 _3 hours ago reply _




Tim


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Ranger!!!!!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Magic Trick's Otis (FC CFC CAFC Magic X '08CNAFC-AFC-CAFC MOONSTONES HaM) on his DERBY THIRD. Owned by Dr. David Aul, handled and trained by Rob Erhardt, SILVERTIP RETRIEVERS.

Sarita


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone---Any news on Open?


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Dave and Lainee and Ranger.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Brandon, Shelly and Bama.


----------



## codyspringer (Aug 9, 2009)

Anymore news on the AM?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

*Yahoo my little Boy "OTIS".*
* I knew you could do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Nana Sue*


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Ranger with a Big Win! Lots of Talent and an Awesome Trainer.  Congrats Lainee and David. Way to Go Mark.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

codyspringer said:


> Anymore news on the AM?


You can follow the callbacks and placements at www.findretrievers.com 

Here is what Tammy wrote at FindRetrievers.com twitter as of 4 hours ago:
Tulsa Am water blind callbacks: 3, 8-10, 12, 15, 20, 24, 26, 29, 34, 36, 38, 39, 47-51 _4 hours ago reply _
Tulsa Open water blind callbacks: 5, 12, 15, 18, 25, 26, 29, 30, 32, 37, 42, 48, 54, 57, 59, 60, 65, 70 _4 hours ago reply _

_Tim_


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW way to go guys. David when he gets home this spring you are going to have to take the reins. Way to go Ranger and Mark


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

13 back to the Open water marks, 12 back to the Am water marks tomorrow.

Qual still has water marks tomorrow also.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Amateur Update --- Nothing to report except as was the case yesterday the amateur has been put on hold until the qualifying runs their test.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Amateur Update -- 12:03 and the birds are down for the first dog, # 24 Annie. 

The test is a triple with a long up & out punch bird and a down the far shore bird set up as a flower pot. The long bird down first is out a good 350-380 yards thrown to the right (contrary) and the gun retired. The second bird down is the down the shore bird it is out about 180 yards; the gun remains out. The flyer is down last shot from a narrow bar of land extending from the near shore. The bird is shot to the left away from the other marks and land beyond the bar of land on which the guns are positioned. Distance to the bird is a about the same as the down the shore mark or a bit longer.

Annie has two birds and is off for the long mark.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Annie recovered the long bird without help from Linda.

# 26 Tiger - After retrieving two birds clean, when sent for the long mark broke down near the down the shore gun and needed to be handled on the the long mark.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

# 29 Jester - Picked up


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

# 36 after recovering the two shorter marks, appeared to have a good line going to the long mark, but popped just deep of the down the shore gun and needed a couple verbal “back” casts to break the pop. He then recovered the bird without help.

One might surmise that after four dogs that Annie is the leader in the clubhouse.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

# 39 Jefe covered considerable ground in his quest for the long bird, but did recover it on his own.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

I have attempted to keep these posts to strictly objective observations, but that is not much fun. Please understand that I am not judging, my position is not nearly as good as the judges and I did not see every dog run every series; just BS from the gallery that will have no bearing on the results.

# 49 Twister - Had a hunt of some magnitude in the flyer, hit the down the shore mark hard, then looked a bit lost on the long mark hooking left deep of the out gun but well short of the long mark. The dog popped but so briefly that some judges might ignore it. He then proceeded to hunt and find bird.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

# 50 Ramseie has recovered the two shorter marks and is about to be sent for the money bird. And she is off!!

While waiting on Ramsie to make the swim I will comment that the wind has laid down considerably. The sky has darkened. I would expect that the wind shift to out of the northwest and the rain to start any minute.

Ramsie has recovered the long bird after what one might call a biggie hunt.

Time for me to go suit up. Maybe I can update the remaining dogs while waiting on call backs. No update means that I picked up and headed to GA.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

# 51 Rooster made quick work of the two shorter birds. Then when sent for the long mark tested his handler by heading back to the down the shore mark on a better line that the first time. Linda did raise whistle to lips but did not blow and Rooster never broke stride continuing deep. Unfortunately with the wind shift the wind did not help and he had one of those biggie hunts but did recover the bird without help.

There have been hunts on the flyer and the shorter dead bird marks, but basically this is a one bird test.

# 9 went well wide almost squaring across the pond and popped, requiring a couple arm and verbal casts to get him moving again. He was handled to the AOF and recovered the bird.

I did not see much of dogs # 10 and # 15 because I was getting # 20 ready. The rain did not materialize with the went calm by the time the last dog ran. I can report the all three #s 10, 15 and 20 all handled after biggie hunts on the long mark.

The judges are still in conference so I am heading to GA.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the play by play. I'm sorry you had to handle.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Jim, thanks for the play by play.

Unfortunately, I only have the placements and RJ and no other info as I have it second hand as well, having had to leave with another two hours of dogs left to run.

First-Ramsie and Paul Rainbolt
Second-Rooster and Linda Noga
Third-Jefe (me)
Fourth-Annie and Linda Noga
RJ-Twister and Al Wilson

I believe all other contestants got jams except the one pickup.

The marking tests in this Am were good, hard tests and the same for the blinds. 

Thanks to the Tulsa RC who are a very small club and work their tails off. Thanks guys and thanks to the contestants who placed and finished!

As for me, it's time for my dogs to train on all shot fliers during duck and guiding season.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Paul Rainbolt on his Amateur WIN!

Also an oustanding showing by Linda Noga who placed second with Rooster and 4th with Annie!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, congrats Tim on the second!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Can you move me up! HA

Did you swat the ducks yesterday?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Season starts for my place on Nov 7th. I was out there this weekend ferrying out 4-wheelers and checking on it. I'll post pictures on my wetlands thread. Let's just say I have a weee bit too much water on it


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Paul, Tim and Linda!

Aaron*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Congrats Tulsa Slim on the Amateur win!!!*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Howard N said:


> *Congrats Tulsa Slim on the Amateur win!!!*


Congratulations!!! "Ramsie" and Tulsa Slim !

Well done!

Judy


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations To The Am....

Paul, Linda, Tim And Al........


The Sunflower Retriever Club....


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Way to go Paul and Ramsie!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Tulsa !!!! Great


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats Paul and Tim! Way to go.

Jefe is on a roll. Isn't that 3 placements out of the last 4 trials?

fp


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks all, I Also left early and kept checking RTF for the results . I didn't find out i had won till I rebooted my I phone and 6 voice mail popped up, man i was surprised. 

Anyone who puts on a trial know how hard it is to manage the workers for all the stakes and run your dogs in between putting out fires and dealing with all the little dramas that come up. I'm feel humbled and blessed to have been able to compete with the great handlers and dogs in the last series of this AM. 

I want to personally thank all the judges who gave there time, Gary Davidson and Mo Shubble (Limited) Chip Miles And Greg Seddon( AM) Gary Gallaway ,Art Geddes (Qual).

All the volunteers workers who step up and help set up, tear down , provide four wheelers shoot flyer's, Marshal, get lunches, stewart stakes, James Roberts, Tim West, Mike Logins, Brit Whit, Todd , John Freeman, Anna Curry, Richard Davis, Len Lelfore,Chris and Martha Mcool, Joseph McCann for making his awesome grounds available to the club. 

It was a pleasure meeting Jim Pickering and all the other folks who were in the region for the Golden specialty and hung around to run the Tulsa trial. Thanks for the beer Jim. 

I also won the OH Qual with my Ramsie pup 

OH Qual results

1st - #15 Riverdance Iron Horse Allie
2nd - #14
3rd- #3
4th - #4
Sorry cant remember the JAMs


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Big congratulations to Rob Erhardt and Barkley (Aksarben's Night Ranger) on their Open win and to owner Scott Weiss. Way to go. I guess the Coach put him in!


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

WTG Jefe and Tim!!!!

todd


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Paul on your WINS this weekend. Also to Linda and Tim on there Am placements. Paul and the rest of the crew at Tulsa thanks for hosting the trial.
Mike


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Big congratulations to Rob Erhardt, SILVERTIP RETRIEVERS, for his Open with with Barkley. The first of many to come...

Sarita and Bill


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Very BIG congratulations to Rob Erhardt and Barkley for the Open win. Glad the coach put Barkley in. 

--Susan


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

CONGRATS, Paul!!!!!! TWO WINS this weekend! Woohoo, way to go, Ramsie and Allie! :-D

Congrats to all who placed, with shout outs to Tim and Al, who judged the Open at the Golden Specialty right before this trial. 

Continued good luck to all,
Gretchen


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Al Wilson for his second in the Open with Pearl!

Special congrats to Paul for a blue doubleheader in the Qual and Am. Pretty good stuff when moma and daughter win in the same weekend!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Al Wilson.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Mark Edwards.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

*So happy to hear the news!! Congratulations Rob *​


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Tim and Linda.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all! Especially Rob Erhardt for his Open win with Barkley, Al Wilson for the Open second with Pearl, and Tim West for his Amateur third with Jefe.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Full results posted on Entry Express


----------

